# clown loaches getting stuck!!



## tikkit (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a big castle ornament in my tank and my loaches are swimming up into the small crevaces in the castle and getting stuck. I've had to remove the castle twice and shake them out of it. My question is.....can I use great stuff expanding foam to fill these little holes and crevaces? Is it aquarium safe once it had set up? Any help is greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They're not stuck!They will get out as easy as they get in!Which I know is easier than you getting them out.
The Great stuff will cause the deco to float as it has many air pockets in it.I'm not sure it is aquarium safe either.
I have 11 @ 10+ year old clown loaches and they will get out of what ever they get into!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

not sure i would use that just get some aquarium silicone and let it cure for a few days


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 10 year old clown loaches as well.

I had Cal-Tech, MIT and JPL here to scientifically measure and extrapolate whether a clown loach could possibly fit into the tiny cave openings all over my tank. Their million dollar equipment (and a few calls to Stephen Hawking) deduced that there was no way my clown loaches could get in or out of my little caves.

Upon watching my clowns squeeze, squirm and squiggle their way through the openings and pack themselves in tighter than sardines, they have concluded that I must have wormholes located precisely at the opening of each of my caves.

They suspect upon further observation that they might be an alien life form. When I showed them my albino bristlenose, they were convinced I must somehow be communicating with aliens myself. I have since been relocated to Area 51 2/3; which is where I write this from. Glad I didn't have any elephant noses!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trout hunter (Jan 27, 2014)

All joking aside, how are they stuck? Fish should be able to get out of whatever little hidey holes they get themselves into. Are they struggling or something? How much time are you giving them before you get them out?


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Do not discount that they might just be a bit derpy to get out of where they have wiggled themselves into.


----------



## jim532 (Aug 27, 2013)

When I first got some a few years back i had 4 of them squeeze into a tiny decoration while the 2 remaining swam in circles around the decoration trying to find their way in. I wouldn't have thought one of those guys would fit, but somehow 4 of them got in and they all eventually got out of it and I took apart some plastic aquarium plants and stuffed them in the the crevices of all the decorations so they couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I think everyone is missing the point here, (and in their tanks); clown loaches enjoy being crammed into tight spaces as tight as sardines. Its in their nature!

Example: I have there some halved clay pots all over my aquarium that would easily fit all my clown loaches. They never use them. They are always found in the smaller cichlid caves with the tiny openings. 

When they are not playing dead or sardine, they swim all over my tank and play tag with my rainbows. On some days they stay out and play all day. On others, I don't see them at all. I just watch, I try to not interfere. Let them have their security blanket-er-caves/crevices.

Just my humble opinion.

(and no, none of my clowns were holding their bifid spine at my throat while I typed this message)


----------

